# Spayed does?



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am going to look at 3 goats needing home today and the male is a wether and the females are spayed. Is this something that is normally done as say like dogs? He told me that they were all nuetered and there are 1 male and 2 females. Why would females be spayed and does it make them a better pet and quieter?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I have no idea why those two does would be spayed. Though I've never met a spayed doe, the only thing I could think of that would change would be that they wouldn't go into heat, thus no risk of pregnancy if the owner didn't want kids. Unless there was a buck in the neighborhood, there would be no risk of accidental breeding. My does have great temperaments without having to be spayed. There are a few reasons why a person may choose to spay a goat. Her uterus may have torn during labor and needed to be removed to save her. Her breeder may not have deemed her quality enough to breed and sold her with the condition she be spayed. Her owner may be one of those folks who believe all pets should be neutered. I'd ask the person selling her. Kathie


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

There are some rescue groups that neuter everything before they adopt it out. That could be what happened.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If does are not to be bred they are better off spayed and used as pets. They have a healthier life and no ovarian cyst possibilities. You will see this a lot in the pymy/ND breeds used as pets I do believe


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would want proof of this, and my question would be why, they are livestock not pets. Males are wethered so they spend more time eating and not chasing the girls, or the boys. Without testosterone, and horns they can grow more meat with less grain than a buck, and the stench factor of course. Wethering is about meat production and not making them tame to be a pet. So spaying female livestock is sort of an oxymoron. Unless your going to purchase them for meat for the family my question would be why? Vicki


----------



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

I highly doubt the smallest female is fixed. Supposedly she just "showed" up at the peoples door. They told me that she hasnt been able to get pregnant....their exact words. They did not have a buck there. Just the ND wether. He shows his dominance by mounting the other female. I have no clue what she was thinking....but I think she was thinking the wethered male hasnt been able to get them pregnant. They did say over and over that ALL were nuetered...LOL...I asked them if they had them fixed and they said no and they got them like that. So they themselves have no proof of the female that showed up at their door as a stray. The other female was brought to Florida from California by them. SO they could hvae gotten her from an owner who had her done for some reason. But IDK.....They wont be having kids here...every male is wethered! I guess I will find out if they go into heat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Tori..........please don't take this the wrong way....but reading your post about what those folks think or said, I'm not so sure that they know the difference between wether, weather, or whether. A WETHERED buck cannot get any doe pregnant to start with. A WEATHERED buck (one that's maybe been in the rain and sun a lot), but still has his jewels, can. WHETHER or not those doe's can get bred is yet to be seen IMO.

Now either those folks lack some knowledge about "the facts of life", or they was wanting to get rid of the goats so bad, that they were willing to say whatever to see them gone.

As I think that you did go get them....I would treat them just like goats that I had no kind of history on. Of course, if the buck is missing his jewels.....he has been "CUT" out of the family plan.

WHIM


----------

